# برنامج مجاني لرسم الدوائر الإلكترونية



## ابو بحـر (5 يونيو 2012)

*السلام عليكم 
و انا اتجول بالنت ابحث عن جديد نستفاد منه وجدت هذا البرنامج الخاص لرسم الدوائر الإلكترونية ارجوا من اخوتي المهتمون بتصميم الدوائر الإطلاع علييه و تجربته *


http://www.expresspcb.com/expresspcbhtm/free_cad_software.htm


----------



## mustafatel (5 يونيو 2012)

Thank you for the website​


----------



## elqesar (17 يونيو 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابو بحـر (17 يونيو 2012)

mustafatel قال:


> Thank you for the website​



اهلا و سهلا بك يا اخي تحياتي لك


----------



## ابو بحـر (17 يونيو 2012)

elqesar قال:


> بارك الله فيك




​اهلا و سهلا بك يا اخي اسعدني مرورك


----------



## جمال العرب (17 يونيو 2012)

شكرا لك


----------



## ابو بحـر (17 يونيو 2012)

جمال العرب قال:


> شكرا لك


اهلا و سهلا اخي جمال


----------



## Nexus (18 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم

اخي الكريم ابو بحر 
شكرا لنقل البرنامج ولكن اتوقع 101% انه موجود في المنتدى والشرح كذلك موجود لانه يعتبر من اقوى برامج تصميم ال pcb واعتقد انه قديم
وهناك ميزه في البرنامج تقدر انك تصمم البورده اللي في بالك وترفعها لموقعهم والشركة اهيا اللي تصمم لك هذه البورده ويقولون لك التكلفة مع الشحن بالكامل (المصنع في امريكا)


----------



## ابو بحـر (18 يونيو 2012)

Nexus قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> اخي الكريم ابو بحر
> شكرا لنقل البرنامج ولكن اتوقع 101% انه موجود في المنتدى والشرح كذلك موجود لانه يعتبر من اقوى برامج تصميم ال pcb واعتقد انه قديم
> وهناك ميزه في البرنامج تقدر انك تصمم البورده اللي في بالك وترفعها لموقعهم والشركة اهيا اللي تصمم لك هذه البورده ويقولون لك التكلفة مع الشحن بالكامل (المصنع في امريكا)


اخي الغالي شكرا للتوضيح انا لا أعمل بالدوائر الإلكترونية و لكن اصطدته بالصدفة و حبيت انشره لفائدة الشباب المهتمين بالبوردات ,تحياتي لك , و على فكرة يوجد محل بدمشق في منطقة الحجاز مقابل مدخل البريد اسمه القطرنجي للألكترونيات ممكن ان تعطييه رسمة دائرة و هو يصممها و يجربها و يسلمك إياها شغالة مية المية .


----------



## ضياءعبدالمنعم (9 أبريل 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## b2030 (27 أبريل 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا ورفعك بها درجة


----------

